# USAT D&RGW passenger cars ??



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Does any one have a set or part set of the long D&RGW cars? I've been wanting to buy some used or new and thought I'd ask if there is a part set or if anyone is running one? 
thanks


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

I thought you was a UP man? The Rio Grande is very nice.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: USAT D&RGW passenger cars ??*

I have a friend with a set, but he just got them and they are his pride and joy.. I seriously doubt he'd part with them.. They are beautiful.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Not that I will or need any more cars. i've always wondered if I did buy more I was thinking of the Heritage D&RGW Mac 70 with a few cars. Just something different.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, here a video on youtube i did post a video DRGW passenger train is belong to my friend Bob Jersen former (UGRS Pres). They are beautiful DRGW passenger train. here a video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_SJ4D_9NEA


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

*RE: USAT D&RGW passenger cars ??*

a good looking train.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! Bryan, what a magnificent looking train - makes me kinda envious (which I am not usually) and as it features the Rio Grande, one of my favourite roads, made it even more enjoyable to watch. 

Thanks for sharing it with the Forum.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: USAT D&RGW passenger cars ??*

Thanks 
I sure like the F units in the lead ro.


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: USAT D&RGW passenger cars ??*

Marty, 
My buddy Greg Posta has a set: www.rgsrrhobbies.com 

Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

YA Matt 
I see your buddy has the back yard we all dream of....


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: USAT D&RGW passenger cars ??*

Marty, 
Yes indeedy he does. Scenery to die for, and lots of track to boot! 

Cheers, 
Matt


----------

